# The Deal Ground, Norwich



## hamishsfriend (Mar 1, 2011)

The Deal Ground comprises 30 hectares of brownfield land which is largely vacant. It once formed part of the Colman enterprise and the name of the site is derived from the part of Colman's works where crates and barrels were built from 'deal' (softwood) imported from the Baltic to Yarmouth and brought up the River Yare by wherry to a wharf opposite Whitlingham. A (disused) tunnel under the railway line linked the Deal Ground to the main factory, the Carrow Works, on the other side.




















































Grade II-listed bottle kiln (now on the Buildings at Risk list) was built from red brick with blue engineering brick dressings. It has a circular plan with short porchway to the firing/loading doorway. The kiln has a bottle-shaped profile and the porchway has a semi-circular tunnel-vaulted ceiling and a metal top-hung sliding door. There are four circular open vent holes and three rectangular vents. The kiln interior has a cavity-wall construction for ventilation. The inner skin rises to a height of 2.95 metres and is constructed in bricks from Stourbridge made by EJ and JP Pearson Ltd. This firm was incorporated as a limited company in 1898 and was active in the production of these products until 1916. This kiln is a rare and possibly unique survivor in Norfolk (Deal Ground).


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice work there. I never knew this existed.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you, you are welcome. I believe that hardly anybody knows of its existence.


----------



## manof2worlds (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi there Evelyn!!!

I'll be e-mailing you later this evening (you asked me about "The Fletch" recently).

Love this set - know what I'm going to be doing the next time the weather is a little nicer ;-)

Hope you're well.

mo2w (Neil)


----------



## manof2worlds (Mar 2, 2011)

Rather than take a new thread, I hope Evelyn won't mind my adding my shots from this site. A nice little explore I have to say with small things to look at rather than massive buildings or locations. The bottle kiln was a nice little find.

Here's some pics:

1.




Deal Ground, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

2.




Deal Ground, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

3.




Deal Ground, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

4.




Deal Ground, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

5.




Deal Ground, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

6.




Deal Ground, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

7.




Deal Ground, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

8.




Deal Ground, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

9.




Deal Ground, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

10.




Deal Ground, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

11. Remains of the Watchman's Hut




Deal Ground, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr


----------



## hamishsfriend (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Neil

Glad to read that you've found it, and thanks for adding a few of your own photos to the thread. 

It is good to see that something has been done to remove the buddleia plants that can be seen in my pictures, growing on the 'bottleneck' of the kiln. I had contacted the Council about this after my first visit, and was quite pleased that they've added it to the Buildings at Risk list as a result of my alert. 

I believe that the owners plan to convert it into a bat roost.

I also note that the former watchman's hut (your last picture) has been vandalised since I last saw it.


----------

